# xSane as in Linux



## whitecloud1 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have used xSane in Linux with my scanner and it works fine.

I tried to use the Twain-Sane interface for OSX and it worked in Panther but not in the latest Tiger. My question is:

I have installed X11.
Can I now install Sane and xSane as in Linux on my mac?

If so, how?

John.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 4, 2006)

There's a TWAIN SANE for Tiger now:

http://www.ellert.se/twain-sane/


----------



## whitecloud1 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've tried it but can't get it to work properly. It sees the scanner but I get a window on screen which freezes and says it cant connect to the scanner. I have to remove the process in Terminal. It an Acer/Benq 3300u scanner. Are there any known problems with Tiger? 
I think the problem might be that I did not remove the earlier Twain-Sane packages before installing the latest ones. Can't be sure what's causing the problem.
I got it to work once or twice in Word but not Graphic Converter or Gimp. Now it doesn't work at all. However, I can use Vue Scan with no problems. It's just bugging me that I can't scan directly into a program like these.
Is it possible to install Sane direct to X11 as a linux or other scource package?

JB


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 4, 2006)

Linux binaries are not compatible with Mac OS X.  Mac OS X is not Linux.  You can't use a Linux-specific _anything_ with Mac OS X natively.

Compiling from source is an option, but probably no better than downloading a pre-compiled version as linked on that page.

I don't know what to recommend next -- it's impossible for us to tell what your system is like (what you've installed, what you've uninstalled, what modifications you've made, etc.), so recommending a future course of action is difficult.

Can you try creating a new user account, then trying the Tiger TWAIN-SANE drivers under that new user?  If it works there, we can narrow the problem down to something with your original user account.


----------



## whitecloud1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.
I tried installing 2 other users (with and without administration rights). Yes the firmware is now uploaded more often but in the Twain-Sane window which freezes on screen, I read: No Image source found. Also I get an error while doing a preview and the interface freezes,
I get : "error during device i/o"

I feel I'm overlooking something but can't locate the problem. 

JB


----------

